# free magazines on the Costa Del Sol / Blanca



## theherreras (Jul 25, 2011)

hi guys, first post here from soon to be expats.

I have seen there are lots of free magazines distributed up and down the costas, just wondering what everyone's opinion of them is, are they worthwhile, is there much regard from the forum members. Are they seen as useful, handy etc, are are they just ignored.
thanks, bit of market research sorry for asking in wrong place if so.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

theherreras said:


> hi guys, first post here from soon to be expats.
> 
> I have seen there are lots of free magazines distributed up and down the costas, just wondering what everyone's opinion of them is, are they worthwhile, is there much regard from the forum members. Are they seen as useful, handy etc, are are they just ignored.
> thanks, bit of market research sorry for asking in wrong place if so.


There are literally hundreds of them, stuffed full of cheap advertising, crappy discount cards and hippy-holistic-mumbojumbo alternative therapies on offer. They litter the counters of thousandss of shops and bars up and down the costas - once read, instantly forgotton.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> There are literally hundreds of them, stuffed full of cheap advertising, crappy discount cards and hippy-holistic-mumbojumbo alternative therapies on offer. They litter the counters of thousandss of shops and bars up and down the costas - once read, instantly forgotton.


agreed....most of them are absolute basura, barely written in grammatical English with frightening spelling mistakes

they don't litter the counters for long - they end up littering the streets very quickly


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we first arrived we used to pick up these magazines with an almost religious fervour (and before we arrived we had the OH,s parents collect them for us). The large format mags have maps of popular towns and villges and a listing of clubs and activities with phone numbers. Apart from that deverything previously written above is accurate. But here is a short list to get you started:
Sentinella, Market Place, Grapevine, Sol Talk, Insight and newspapers, Sur in English, Euro Weekly and The Olive Press. There are loads of others but these are the main offerings (at least where we are).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> When we first arrived we used to pick up these magazines with an almost religious fervour (and before we arrived we had the OH,s parents collect them for us). The large format mags have maps of popular towns and villges and a listing of clubs and activities with phone numbers. Apart from that deverything previously written above is accurate. But here is a short list to get you started:
> Sentinella, Market Place, Grapevine, Sol Talk, Insight and newspapers, Sur in English, Euro Weekly and The Olive Press. There are loads of others but these are the main offerings (at least where we are).


the Grapevine isn't free around here now - they charge 1€ - I didn't pick it up when it was free so there's no way I'm paying for it!


actually there is one that's not bad - Female Focus


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We used to have a very classy glossy magazine here on the Costa de la Luz, bimonthly, called La Luz. It was distributed free via hotels and tourist offices and was full of well-written articles and features. Sadly it went broke three years ago and nothing has replaced it.

There is a little A5 advertising mag called Baywatch but that´s specific to Chiclana (Bay of Cadiz, before you ask).

I occasionally look at the Olive Press online but their news is often out of date and/or inaccurate, and I'm not interested in the adverts. Campo Pulse is the best online English news aggregator for our area.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Our local one (Mellow Magazine) is excellent. 

Our problem here is that we are usually ignored. Everything seems to concentrate on south of Alicante or north of Benidorm.

There is very little that covers Alicante to Benidorm. This local free magazine started a few years back. It is published every month. It contains lots of useful information as well as ads.

It is also available online

The monthly magazine for the Costa Blanca from Alicante to Alfaz and Inland


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

There are several free weekly and monthly papers around. We grab them whenever we see them. The editorial content usually is poor, but keeps me entertained for 5 minutes. We mostly study the advertisement in them tbh. Costa Blanca News and its German version Costa Blanca Nachrichten cost money, the editorial quality is relatively average and I think I have bought two since 2009. They keep you up to date with what happens in your area and have lots of ads in them - personal taste really.


----------

